# Any thoughts on the Innivations knitting machine?



## Arline (Nov 1, 2011)

Hello everyone! I've been really intrigued by this little knitting machine. Does anyone have any experience with it? I know it's not exactly "hand made" but it sure looks fun. Is it worth $40 or should I give up the fantasy of knitting a hat in three minutes?


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Have you a picture of your little sewing mach? It would be interesting in seeing it.


----------



## avril (May 4, 2011)

Am I to think that you are asking about the Innovations circular knitting machine? On this machine you can set it to knit panels or circular items. I have now sold mine because I found it very basic. You can knit hats and scarves very quickly. I found double knitting or your worsted weight worked the best and you need to unravel a lot of yarn or use coned yarn or it constantly caught up in the tension guide. It is some times better not to use this (the tension guide) and just hold the yarn yourself. It definitely does work. There are lots of videos on Youtube. Avril


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

I bought one and found it a pain in the patooti and resold it on ebay within a week! If you drop a stitch it is a fiddly process to pick it up and the hooks don't always pick up the yarn. Believe me I gave it several good tries! According to several You tube videos you can take it apart and readjust it, clean and lubricate it. By the time that was done I could have made a hat with needles! I too was bitten by the make a hat in 5 mintues..........................


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Innovations is just another circular knitting machine that you crank. I am so disappointed. The hat came out to fit a baby with worsted yarn and the scarf I made used up three balls of eyelash yarn and is hugh. Go figure. I will be selling mine or maybe, just use it to demonstrate at the shop.


----------



## Arline (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your true-life experiences! I think I will just stick with doing it the old-fashioned way. It sounds like a lot of problems and frustration.


----------



## Godschild (Aug 9, 2011)

I have been using mine, especially in the winter to knit hats and scarfs for charity. I have had it for several years and love it!
I find if you let the yarn go through your fingers instead of the yarn guide, it drops very few stitches, especially if you crank it a bit slower.
I enjoy hand knitting best, but this is great for quick work.


----------



## Louise13 (Jan 5, 2012)

I like my innovations knitting machine. It took me a bit to figure out how to use it as I would drop stiches. Took off the yarn guide and away I went. I knit with this machine for the homeless I make hats and scarfs all summer than in the fall go to the shelter and give it to them to hand out. On the scarfs I dorp every third stich and it make the scarf softer and gives it a good look. I went to utube and saw how to make a hat brim. Sure does make it look better. Good luck with your machine. Just take time and it will work.


----------



## Arline (Nov 1, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Arline (Nov 1, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## GWYNETH LLOYD (Jan 3, 2012)

I have a Prym maxi , which is a circular knitting machine and sounds much like the one you describe, I have made many hats and scarves with it, and it workd well for me.


----------



## TimJohn731 (May 31, 2012)

Hi, My wife just bought one of these to knit scarves for charity boxes. It would not work at all and just kept looping stitches or dropping them. She asked me to fix it, (I was a textile engineer about 40 years ago so am used to knitting machines, sewing machines and looms). I stripped it down carefully, cleaned everything with methylated alcohol and lubricated it with PTFE grease. The stuff you use on food machinery. I reassembled it and adjusted everything a bit closer using shims, (packers). The machine was not new and had been well used.

It now works like a Swiss watch and purrs along. It's a good machine, cheaply made, limited in use but ideal for simple tubular knitting.

Just thought I'd share the PTFE grease idea with you. It did the trick.


----------



## Arline (Nov 1, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

TimJohn731 said:


> Hi, My wife just bought one of these to knit scarves for charity boxes. It would not work at all and just kept looping stitches or dropping them. She asked me to fix it, (I was a textile engineer about 40 years ago so am used to knitting machines, sewing machines and looms). I stripped it down carefully, cleaned everything with methylated alcohol and lubricated it with PTFE grease. The stuff you use on food machinery. I reassembled it and adjusted everything a bit closer using shims, (packers). The machine was not new and had been well used.
> 
> It now works like a Swiss watch and purrs along. It's a good machine, cheaply made, limited in use but ideal for simple tubular knitting.
> 
> Just thought I'd share the PTFE grease idea with you. It did the trick.


Are you sure you're talking about the Innovations circular knitting machine? This is an all plastic model. Did you use oil to lubricate on plastic? I'm lost...


----------



## TimJohn731 (May 31, 2012)

Yes. It is an Innovation machine but I used PTFE GREASE not oil. Greasing nylon or plastic gears, cams etc is very common. Many new sewing machines have all plastic bobbin movements which are greased. The needles or latches on this machine are made of HDPE. High density Poly Ethylene. PTFE grease forms a very thin coating over the surface. It is excellent lubrication. You can buy it in aerosols with an applicator tube. I just thought I'd mention it as, in my search for info on the machine I came across many complaints similar to the ones the wife's machine had.
Since I repaired/rebuilt it she has not stopped using it. She plans 200 scarves for her charity boxes by August!! I might think about motorizing the thing!!. Should not be too difficult.


----------



## Louise13 (Jan 5, 2012)

TimJohn731 said:


> Hi, My wife just bought one of these to knit scarves for charity boxes. It would not work at all and just kept looping stitches or dropping them. She asked me to fix it, (I was a textile engineer about 40 years ago so am used to knitting machines, sewing machines and looms). I stripped it down carefully, cleaned everything with methylated alcohol and lubricated it with PTFE grease. The stuff you use on food machinery. I reassembled it and adjusted everything a bit closer using shims, (packers). The machine was not new and had been well used.
> Thanks for the info. One question, were do you buy this PTFE grease? Will have to try it on mine, it works but is so loud thought this might make it run quiter.
> It now works like a Swiss watch and purrs along. It's a good machine, cheaply made, limited in use but ideal for simple tubular knitting.
> 
> Just thought I'd share the PTFE grease idea with you. It did the trick.


----------



## Louise13 (Jan 5, 2012)

Looks like my first reply did not go through. I wanted to know were to buy the PTFE grease. and thank you for the info.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

TimJohn731 said:


> Yes. It is an Innovation machine but I used PTFE GREASE not oil. Greasing nylon or plastic gears, cams etc is very common. Many new sewing machines have all plastic bobbin movements which are greased. The needles or latches on this machine are made of HDPE. High density Poly Ethylene. PTFE grease forms a very thin coating over the surface. It is excellent lubrication. You can buy it in aerosols with an applicator tube. I just thought I'd mention it as, in my search for info on the machine I came across many complaints similar to the ones the wife's machine had.
> Since I repaired/rebuilt it she has not stopped using it. She plans 200 scarves for her charity boxes by August!! I might think about motorizing the thing!!. Should not be too difficult.


Thanks for the detailed information. The more information the better the knowledge we gain. Thanks for sharing it. I'm going to archive this for household needs and not just KMs.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

Louise13 said:


> Looks like my first reply did not go through. I wanted to know were to buy the PTFE grease. and thank you for the info.


You can get it at your local hardware store or on Amazon.com: http://www.amazon.com/Magnalube-G-PTFE-Grease-count-Pint/dp/B002VYD0C8

Super Lube is one of the brand name for PTFE grease that is often found at Home Depot & Ace Hardware.


----------



## Louise13 (Jan 5, 2012)

Thank you for answering so fast. Will have to go get some on my next day off. Have a good weekend.


----------



## MaryGBurchfield (Jun 23, 2014)

Where did you put the grease and shims to make it work better?


----------



## TimJohn731 (May 31, 2012)

There is a sprocket where the handle is driving a ring with the needles. I spaced the drive sprocket out a bit so it engaged better and greased all the moving parts with PTFE grease. The wife used it continuously for a couple of months then donated it to another charity project. I got her a great big old Dubied Type M flat knitting machine made about 1920 and motorised that! She now turns out scarves in rib and patterns etc. also just been given and old circular sock knitting machine in pieces which I'll get going soon.

Tim


----------



## MaryGBurchfield (Jun 23, 2014)

LOL nice!! I will try these repairs ty for your help.


----------

